# " Meeko The Merciless"



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A newly groomed Meeko.It doesnt last long


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ach his eyes! Utterly adorable - every single time! 


I am just so utterly amazed that you still have so many ornaments in one piece in your house Slayer! He must be a careful duster :tongue_smilie:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwww hes beautiful


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

He is [email protected]@dy gorgeous Buffie, a real credit to you, well done you for all your perseverance. best wishes.......Chris.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I just lurrrrrrrrrrve the little spot on his chin


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ach his eyes! Utterly adorable - every single time!
> 
> I am just so utterly amazed that you still have so many ornaments in one piece in your house Slayer! He must be a careful duster :tongue_smilie:


You are so very kind  The ornaments are like the toys and food,they go on display ,in rotation.Will be at the bottom of the pile soon though :lol::lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

katie200 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww hes beautiful


Thank you Katie


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's stunning as always  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

raggs said:


> He is [email protected]@dy gorgeous Buffie, a real credit to you, well done you for all your perseverance. best wishes.......Chris.


Thanks Chris that means a lot coming from the owner of my favourite Raggie  He has been hard work but has been worth every grey hair


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I just lurrrrrrrrrrve the little spot on his chin


That little spot on his chin has grown with him.He had it as a baby and kind of means I'm stuck with him as I doubt there is another with a spot right there so wont be anble to swap him


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> He's stunning as always  x


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

He's a handsome devil Buffie and a credit to you


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> He's a handsome devil Buffie and a credit to you


You got the "devil" bit right


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The handsome boy has a look of mischief in his eyes :devil:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah Meeko, you wee (big) beaut. Those eyes are just amazing * swoon* 

xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

one beautiful seal bi. that spot gives him character lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The little spot on his chin.. I thought was a dirty mark on the screen cause its just to perfectly spotted..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his gorgeous!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> The handsome boy has a look of mischief in his eyes :devil:


Is there another look  Mischief is all he knows


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sparkles87 said:


> Ah Meeko, you wee (big) beaut. Those eyes are just amazing * swoon*
> 
> xx


Thank you from Meeko,He hates sitting still for pics but does love compliments


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> one beautiful seal bi. that spot gives him character lol


Thank you.I will always be able to pick him out in a "line up"


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> The little spot on his chin.. I thought was a dirty mark on the screen cause its just to perfectly spotted..


The spot couldnt be more "bang on centre"


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> his gorgeous!


Thanks TB x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous


Not this morning he wasnt.Had to have his underwear washed :tongue_smilie:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

He really is a stunner!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a gorgeous boy, love his little beauty spot


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> He really is a stunner!


Thank you x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

mezzer said:


> He is a gorgeous boy, love his little beauty spot


Thank you ,his little spot makes him kind of _unique_


----------

